
Netflix Reaches 60M U.S. Subscribers with Disney+ and Price Hike Coming - fomopop
https://thestreamable.com/news/netflix-reaches-150-million-subscribers-with-price-hike-going-into-effect-next-month
======
justfor1comment
I think Disney+ will be a good counter to the content offering from Netflix.
The current issue I have with Netflix original content is that at any point
the shows can transition into a porno. Their content seems to be unnecessarily
crude and grotesque at times. For example in Sacred Games there are scenes,
shown with details, where a guy's finger is chopped off or when a guy in a
wheel chair is run over by a truck. This becomes super embarrassing when you
have friends over and just put on something on the TV. Disney's family
friendly approach should appeal to the demographic of people watching content
with larger groups of people.

------
techntoke
I actually cancelled my Netflix due to the price hike. I like the channel
services that some streaming providers are offering now, although they can
easily be more expensive than a Netflix subscription. I would like to see
Netflix offer some customization of content and work to get agreements to help
find content that people like.

